
Notations: John Cage Publishes a Book of Graphic Musical Scores (1969) - tintinnabula
http://www.openculture.com/2018/01/notations-john-cage-publishes-a-book-of-graphic-musical-scores.html
======
seanhunter
His book "Silence" is also really worth reading to understand his philosophy.

[https://www.amazon.com/Silence-John-
Cage/dp/0714510432/ref=s...](https://www.amazon.com/Silence-John-
Cage/dp/0714510432/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1536241848&sr=8-2&keywords=john+cage+silence)

